# 2004 Ram Quad Cab



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

I figured I should finally get to work on my Ram. I picked it up earlier this year and with "summer" winding down I figured I better get cracking on it.

This will be my 6th vehicle ive done the Dynamat treatment to. After my last 2 trucks were completely Dynamat'd driving around a 4 door Ram all summer the road noise in this thing is getting to me.

So with that.

Start with a vehicle Like so.










Take an interior like so


















Spend an hr and a half doing this.


































Pile up a bunch of dynamat, some cheap expanding foam 6 more cans of Great Stuff.










And spend another 5 hrs filling holes with great stuff while getting stoned, pressure washing the carpet and applying about 40 square feet of Dynamat to the floor and back wall. Id say to do complete coverage to of 1 layer to the floor/wall I need to add about another 16 square feet.

Headliner, 2nd layer on floor and more pics tomorrow. Maybe I will get around to doing the doors but I am not planning on it.


----------



## PhattyT (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, that's a lot of Dynamat =X


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

You know they sell Dynamat in a Bulk Kit right?  Just playin'... looks good so far. I did a Ram install a few months ago- they're great trucks to work with for the most part, although I found the dash area to be a little difficult to access.


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

mikey7182 said:


> You know they sell Dynamat in a Bulk Kit right?  Just playin'... looks good so far. I did a Ram install a few months ago- they're great trucks to work with for the most part, although I found the dash area to be a little difficult to access.


Yea, but not where I buy it. :laugh: 

Ive had some decent setups in my last 2 Dakotas but after several cross country trips in those I finally had to upgrade to a "bigger truck". I was waiting until the prices of the Rams became "reasonable" for me. Id like to pull the dash out completely so I can Dynamat the firewall and what not. Ive pulled the dash on some of my other vehicles and I am not looking forward to this. I will see how it sounds when I get everything else done before I decide to do that.


----------



## Sr SQ (Dec 8, 2006)

Familiar looking cab LOL
It took almost two entire rolls of BXT (130 square feet) to do a single layer on mine.
I think I noticed more improvement from treating the doors than the rest of the cab?

Sr


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Whats the system going to consist of?


----------



## Sr SQ (Dec 8, 2006)

The stuff in my sig
Heres a link to the build log
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/65032-srs-ram-build.html


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Sr SQ said:


> Familiar looking cab LOL
> It took almost two entire rolls of BXT (130 square feet) to do a single layer on mine.
> I think I noticed more improvement from treating the doors than the rest of the cab?
> 
> Sr


Yea Ive noticed better results with the doors.

Here is what I have done so far today.

Before trimming










After










Back walll filled










Stock foam in the B and C pillars










Back of cab (damn filler hose broke and sprayed all over my back window)










Floor filled










Roof done 24 sq feet










B pillar 3 sq feet


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Thats a lot of dynamat......


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

good project you have here, I intend on one day pulling every panel out of my SS and deadening the entire truck. For now, certain areas will have to do. After I buy a second vehicle I'll consider it. Being my daily it's a NO GO lol


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Does it really help to fill with expanding foam?


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Ive spent 16 hrs doing this over the last 2 days. My whole body aches and I still have many hrs to go. Still have to do all 4 doors, put the carpet back in after it dries completely (pressure washed it) and recover the headliner. Ive done this before to my last two Dakotas, but a standard cab and club cab Dakota is quite a bit smaller project than a quadcab Ram.

Heres the final results 

-56 square feet on the floor
-24 square feet on the roof
-14 square feet on the back wall
-3 square feet on each B pillar
-3 square feet on each C pillar
-2 square feet on both A pillars
-14 cans of expanding foam.

Total 108 square feet. I did a single layer on most of it, doubled up over the tranny tunnel. My guess is I will use 60-70 sq feet to do the doors themsemelf.

I would like to pull the dash before winter and lawyer up the firewall, but we will see, I have more important things to get to first.






































This is how I am going to drive it for the next week or so.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Sr SQ said:


> The stuff in my sig
> Heres a link to the build log
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/65032-srs-ram-build.html


I was talking to ACRucrazy


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Blazemore said:


> I was talking to ACRucrazy


I am not quite sure yet. I have a new Z10 to install, I also have a P9 combo, I am thinking of using them both.

I have alot of amps and speakers, I guess I will just have to decide here once I start going on it. :laugh: Either Sony or Celestra amps (or both) and probably some Sony speakers. I have to decide if i want a "cheap" system or put all my good gear in it.

Step one is getting the truck prepped. This was a good start.


----------



## Sr SQ (Dec 8, 2006)

Blazemore said:


> I was talking to ACRucrazy


Ooopps.......my bad

Nice work so far ACRucrazy
The other source of noise is those cabin vents, even with the seats back in and the amps covering them I still notice a difference without the stock baffle.


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Sr SQ said:


> Ooopps.......my bad
> 
> Nice work so far ACRucrazy
> The other source of noise is those cabin vents, even with the seats back in and the amps covering them I still notice a difference without the stock baffle.


Yea for sure, I may end up removing one and covering it, I havent decided yet. I want to say my Dakotas only had 1 but I cant recall, its been a few years. I see in your truck you have side curtain airbags? What year is it? I like the way you ran the power cable. I may have to "borrow" it.


----------



## Sr SQ (Dec 8, 2006)

ACRucrazy said:


> Yea for sure, I may end up removing one and covering it, I havent decided yet. I want to say my Dakotas only had 1 but I cant recall, its been a few years. I see in your truck you have side curtain airbags? What year is it? I like the way you ran the power cable. I may have to "borrow" it.


Go for it, I posted it up in hopes it would "inspire" others.
The amount of "inspiration" I have received from this forum has been awesome.
If you end up covering one vent post up if it has any side effects would ya.
I would have if I knew it was going to be that bad
My trucks an 03


----------



## PABowhunter4life (Jan 3, 2009)

Very nice. Looking forward to seeing the finished product


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Progress this morning before work. I used 1 full door kit, 12 square feet. I am guessing each rear door will use 18 square feet.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Very nice sir!! Looks like you enjoy sound deadening as much as I do.....!


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Hell ya, I love what Dynamat can do to a vehicle. Been using it for over 10 years. 
I still remember my first vehicle I Dynamatted. Man did I get a headache, had to bust out the heat gun and roll on the Original Dynamat, boy did that stuff stink!! I love Xtreme!! I wish everyone who does an entire vehicle has to use the original stuff first, just so they can realize how much better new stuff is! LOL.


Last night I finished the interior of my other rear door. Used 12 sq feet, 1 entire door kit on the inside. I am thinking I will probably use 1 kit per door to do the outside and the door panel it self. I will get to that after I get the inside of the front doors done.


----------



## Slick98ta (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks like fun, that's a lot of dynamat!


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Tonight after work I finshed up the inside of the passengers front door. I used 15 square feet on the inside. That brings the total to 147 sq feet so far? :laugh:

Door after I took the truck through a car wash. As you can see, it gets a little wet inside. (side note, the roof still flexes quite a bit when going under the dryer, the truck is quieter and if I had to do it again, I may have tried Dynaplate, which I still may do to help prevent the flex)



















Wet speaker


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

nice pics. very nice job you are doing! i wish i had the time to spend doing it right like you are. dont like seing that wet speaker though.


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Finished one back door this morning before work. 18sq feet total. 6 sq feet on each surface, inside back wall, inside front wall, and outside wall.


----------



## fallbrookchris (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks like your doing a great job, its hard to convince some newbies to car audio how worth it it is to spend the time and money on a quality Dynamat install, I think I will show this post to a few friends to prove to them the importance of "shuting up" their car

I hear ya on the original Dynamat, I put 160 sq ft in my 99 Silverado, then had to redo the door and floor when I body dropped it and shaved the door handles and then the rear wall had to get 3 layers after doing the blow threw, but it was worth it


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Some more progress. Im on my lunch break.
Got some goodies last night.










And this is what 2 hrs of work got me today. If I had to do it again I could probably do it in just over 1.




























I am not going to remove the heater core. I dont want to deal with having to disconnect the coolant lines or AC. I should be able to cover well over half of the firewall. I can lift up the pad under the heater core on the pass side and get most of it.

This is currently my only daily driver as all the others are in the middle of "project modes" also. So I have t minus 44 hrs before I have to be back to work..


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

Great work


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Here is what I got done today.

Dynamatted and used 1/2" dynaliner inside the kick panel area.



















I used about 20sq feet of xtreme on the firewall/dash/kickpanels




























I used about 10 sq feet of extreme on the dash pad/dash assembly/ heater ducts. I also put on about 8? sq feet of 1/8 dynaliner on the dash pad.


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

And got the dash back in and bolted up. Its a bit more assembled than shown but it was getting dark out and the mosquitos were getting bad. I should have the dash finished up in the morning. I spent about 8 hours working on it today.. The dash is now VERY solid.


----------



## Sr SQ (Dec 8, 2006)

ACRucrazy said:


> And this is what 2 hrs of work got me today. If I had to do it again I could probably do it in just over 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holly crap you work fast
It took me close to an hour just to remove the ebrake assembly LOL
Looks like your doing a steller job.


----------



## tgnylu (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow, great job. Thanks for all of the pictures!


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

was just browsing through the forum been into car audio and sound off comps for a few years myself over here in the 
uk but after reading what you have done so far i felt the need to register to this forum and complement you on your work so far keep it up fella and looking forward to many more updates the RAM has always been a favorite of mine
but alas the steering wheel is on he wrong side for a daily driver over here


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

I spent 8 hrs on the truck today and made good progress IMO.

I dynamatted all the panels before they were put back in the dash. I then applied 1/8 dynaliner over the dynamat.










I also use 1/2 dynaliner behind the glovebox by the blower motor with the hopes of this helping soak up some of the blower noise.










Again, every panel got dynamat and dynaliner.



















I was debating on if I should use 1/2 dynaliner on the floor. I wanted to as I have 100 sq ft to use, even though the stock carpet had thick foam formed to the bottom of the pad I went for it.










I am glad I spent the time pressurewashing/scrubbing the carpet and letting it dry out for the last week and a half. It looks brand new, you wouldnt know it has 113k miles on it.










The 4wd beauty cover got the same treatment, dynamat and layers of 1/2 dynaliner.


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

The kick panels got the same treatment. 
Good use of extra smaller pieces of dynamat I had.










The dash end covers same treatment.










Then used some 1/2 in the dash.










Both b pillars got 1/8 dynaliner over the xtreme.










Same with both a pillars.










I started getting 1/2 dynaliner up on the roof.










And with the carpet/seats back in its starting to feel like a truck again! I can already tell all this work is going to be worth it. I still have to finish up the doors, top dash pad and back half of the truck.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

WOW. Wish I had the balls to tear that deep into my truck


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

ACRucrazy said:


> Some more progress. Im on my lunch break.
> Got some goodies last night.


OK. I see the Ram dash, and part of the NYG, where's the Crossfire?
I assume the NYG is done, since you are working on this, right? RIGHT?!?



Jay


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I am super impressed with the deadening in this project. Looks AWESOME.

I will someday do that to the SS.


----------



## PABowhunter4life (Jan 3, 2009)

Talk about attention to detail with the mat?!?!?!?!?!? Good job man


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments!
JayinMI, the NYG isnt done just yet, its close! I am working on the Ram because it needs to get done before it snows.

I started doing the rear door panels last night. 5sq feet of xtreme and a little less of 1/2" dynaliner for the rears. I decided to put the liner on the panel itself that way if I need to service the power windows/locks or anything it will be 1 less thing I need to cut up to get in the door.



















I think for the fronts I will use 1/4", the 1/2" is a snug fit!


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Looking good dude!


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Man you work fast. What you have done so far would take me a solid week, maybe more. Keep it up!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Where will you mount the tweets?


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

The mids/highs are going in the A pillar.

Here is todays progress. I used about 9 sq feet of xtreme on each front door panel and about 11 sq feet of 1/2 dynaliner onthe panels. I built up any voids, some spots 2+ inches thick of dynaliner to create a pretty solid panel. I would say each panel is now 2.5 times the original weight and bass response from the stock fronts have improved greatly. All 4 door panels are done, I still however have to finish dynamatting the front doors them selves.























































I also finished dynaliner on the roof and pillars. 1/2" on the roof and 1/8" on the pillars. I hope to get the headliner installed this weekend.


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

GREAT JOB


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

!! DAMN !! that is freakin awsome. that is the direction i want to head with my install. im tired of having to listen so loud to overcome all the ambient noise. kill the ambient noise! GREAT JOB!


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Today I used about 16 sqft more of xtreme and placed a 2nd layer on the rear floor and wall.










I used 12 sq ft of 1/4" dynaliner on the floor and about 12 sq feet of 1/8" on the back wall.










I have to figure out what I am going to do about the rear vents. I dont like the factory setup of blocking road noise.


----------



## Sr SQ (Dec 8, 2006)

Have you drove with the Dynaliner over them?
The factory piece seemed to work fairly well but..........
Kudos on the job again, one of the most thorough jobs Ive seen.


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Sr SQ said:


> Have you drove with the Dynaliner over them?
> The factory piece seemed to work fairly well but..........
> Kudos on the job again, one of the most thorough jobs Ive seen.


I actually drove with the factory piece over the vents this weekend when I made a 1200 mile trip to MI and back. Too much noise for me, however I didnt have the rear seats in yet.

I just added the extra layer of xtreme and layer of dynaliner tonight before I put the stock "rear carpet" and stock "rear pad" on the wall back on. I will see what it sounds like on the way to work. Looking at the oem pad it was laid out very simialr to what I had drawn up in my head on what I wanted to do, I was actually suprised. (made me feel kind of smart too :laugh But I still feel there has to be a way to improve upon it. We will see.

Next up, dynamat the drivers door itself (it has none), recover my headliner and assemble the oem pillar covers. Then lay out the board for the back wall. I just cant wait to have this Dynamat done and the truck put mostly back together.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow! That is one solid cab now!


----------



## ARH (May 26, 2009)

Insane. I bet it rides like a Caddy. Hemi or CTD?


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Man where do you live? I could use some help on my install on my dodfe ram 2003


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

His tag says Minnesota. Kinda far for help on site.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have always been afraid to tackle dismantelling a dash!!


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Its a Hemi, yea it rides quite a bit nicer now, engine noise is quite a bit less in the cab.
I still have to do a layer of xtreme on the hood then my hood liner, I also have to do the drivers door and get the back seats in after I build an amp board.

Right now almost all the noise is coming in through the back wall since the vents are open and there is no back seat but I can tell its made a large difference so far.

I dont live any where near Milledgeville sorry.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

Subscribed, so I can watch you build that box I designed. Gotta love 2-1/4" MDF baffles.  Any guess for how soon you can build it? I'm just excited to see the finished product.

PS, let me know if anything on the plans needs clarification.

Tyler


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Well Monday I walked out to 3" of snow covered everything and Monday night I came down with a Temp. I have been sicker than a dog since then. It sounds like a lot of people that went to a party I was at on Sat are sick as hell. Sounds like H1N1.

I need to finish putting my truck together, I hope to start on the box by the end of the month, but we will see how bad this flu is to me. Tomorrow will be my 3rd day missing work.


----------



## Sr SQ (Dec 8, 2006)

That sucks dude, hope your at it soon.


----------



## C-Bass (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome work so far.

I really wanted to tear into my dash this year, but since my crappy job barely pays for my bills never mind toys, nothing I was planning came together.

There's always next year...


----------



## Kmanian (Apr 8, 2008)

Well I thought I did pretty good in my 03 ram, but you take the cake. 

Awesome job! I am now inspired to do better than I have in the past.

Keep up with pictures


----------



## Jayhawk Hemi (Oct 21, 2009)

sub

Jayhawk Hemi


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

Jayhawk Hemi said:


> sub
> 
> Jayhawk Hemi


Are you asking a question? A question mark might clarify things. If you're wondering what sub he's using, I'll say this, it's going to be pretty hard core. I won't steal his thunder, but he's going to have a monster in there. Poor guy had to go catch the pig flu and leave us all hanging... J/K

I have it on fairly good authority that the box will look something like this attached drawing. Also, I have a hunch it will be in place of the center console, rear firing, and tuned to 33 Hz. Sorry, ACRucrazy, I hope I didn't reveal too much.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Gosh, you sure do design some pretty badass boxes there TJ.


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow! This is the most impressive sound deadening job I've ever seen. Nice.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

Kenny_Cox said:


> Gosh, you sure do design some pretty badass boxes there TJ.


Thanks for the very nice compliment, Kenny. This is one of my more basic designs, but I'm still very excited to see it built. The 2.25" baffle will be supporting a _very_ heavy 12" subwoofer, which will be taking ridiculous amounts of power. I'll let ACR reveal the details, it is his project after all.


----------



## galegorafa (Jul 22, 2009)

WTF! rock solid cabin... sure.... 
I've never seen this before,not in this level. great job man!


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

Holy smokes! Dynamat loves you (and vice versa). Great job. I couldn't get "that deep" into any of my rides either.


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks again for the compliments.
I am slowly getting over this sickness. I missed 5 days of work because of it and still not 100%. Had a fever that hit 103.5. While the fever and other stuff is over with I still have a cough that takes my wears me out.

Winter is at our door step here with snow fall already occuring and temps in the 30s last few weeks have been pretty miserable. Today was the nicest day all week with a high of 49, although cloudy. I spent 6 hrs working on the truck trying to finish up some of the bigger dynamat projects.

Started on the drivers door itself, same treatment as the passenger. Used 18 sq feet on the door. Both front doors I am waiting to Dynamat the out side until I figure out what I am going to do for new door speakers.




























I also took a few quick clips of exactly what the Dynamat does for a door. Right now all I have in my truck are the stock front speakers and the stock deck. While its not high quality by anymeans I think anyone who hasnt heard what this stuff can do would be suprised at how "low" two stock non premium speakers can play off a stock head unit.

Stock door

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYvmQ1Z2QPQ

Dynamat on back wall only

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F55ddIqIF4Y

Dynamat on back and front-inside wall

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsvsYlGrPTc


I also decided to get the hood done with. I never did a hood on any of my vehicles, wasnt sure if it was really worth it, but figured if I am going to go all out with the inside, there isnt a better vehicle to try it on than this one. I used about 8 sq feet of Xtreme and 1 full hoodliner kit which is 3/4" thick with thermal backing. I was suprised how well the hoodliner sticks. Be sure where you want it when you stick it!


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

I finally stripped my truck, man what a job!!! My hat is off to you. Starting to sound deaden my truck also.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I am impressed with your deadening, actually, impressed doesn't cover it. I love how you did both sides on the inside of the panel. I couldn't do that as you did, i only got the outer skin. Awesome work!


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

you are the deadening god dude! unbelievable the effort you put into this. i did the back wall and b-pillars/cab-corners in my truck over the weekend. to nowhere near the degree of perfection you accomplish. and i was ready to smash stuff by the time i was done! i literally took me 10 hrs to dissassemble the interior, and apply about 20sqft. i dont know how you do it, but its awsome!


----------



## ///Mpower (Oct 27, 2009)

Very impressive...My first post


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

Any progress? I'm still hoping to see that subwoofer installed.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah me too!


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

TJ Mobile Audio said:


> Any progress? I'm still hoping to see that subwoofer installed.


I'm guessing the box will extend to the rear seats?


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

Blazemore said:


> I'm guessing the box will extend to the rear seats?


Yes, it is designed to sit between the front seats back to within a few inches of the rear seat. If it ever gets built...


:laugh:


----------



## Chrisjbell (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey, how did deadening the hood work out? You were one of my "models" to aspire to in the deadening area. I still have the "upper truck" to do - I didn't pull my headliner for this phase - but it is about 5db quieter, quite noticeable. Didn't pull my dash, either, come to think of it....

But back to the question - did the hood make a big difference?


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey everyone, I didnt see this get bumped back!
Yes, I will build the box all the way to the back of the seat. I NEED to get that done.
It was going to happen in Oct, but I got sick with the H1N1 all month. November lead to truck issues that put it out of commision for 2 weeks and then on to plumbing repairs in the house. It piled up all right before christmas with no time to do ANYTHING to the truck  

Now I am working 7 days a week, (not complaining, I always like money) and temperatures were a balmy -20 about a week ago to a heat wave of 20ish yesterday. Unfortunately its on hold till warmer weather arrives and snow goes. I really wanted to get the box built and dash fabbed for my doubledin before the snow came but being out sick for a month put a hamper on things. I HAVE to get that box built for TJ Mobile Audio ASAP.


I dont know if doing the hood helped. I just did it because I had the stuff to do it and have always wanted to try it. Yes its more solid, thats obvious, but I am not sure it helped with any engine noise.


----------



## Bluepelican31 (Jan 7, 2010)

I will be sound deadening my '08 Tundra DC over the next few months. Its red too, so your work has given me inspiration.


----------



## XD 40 (Nov 10, 2009)

Truly an AWESOME bit of work you've got going there. Sorry to hear about the pre-holiday struggles. It's always something right?

Anyhow, being a newb, I'm doing my first install minus the sound dampening measures. Just don't have the $'s right now for that. I've got my components, amps, subs ready to go and I'm going to start this weekend. Keep up the great work. It is inspiring to see what can be done!!


----------



## Sex Cells (Jul 21, 2007)

Progress?


----------



## Palos (Feb 12, 2010)

I have an 04 Dodge Ram Quad Cab as well. Thanks for sharing your awesome work.


----------



## danielp (Jan 6, 2010)

I have never seen a Ram or any other vehicle DEAD like that.
Awesome job man.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Man! that is going to be a quiet truk!, looking at your install makes me think, did I use enough dynamat?  I think that's never enough


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

Weather warm up enough yet? I'm ready to see some more....


----------



## QuickGLX (Nov 10, 2009)

WOW. This is definately the most thorough job I've seen. Very impressive. I assume you've noticed significant results in road noise reduction, etc... how did that blower fan blocking work out? and did the dampening on the ducts help too? 

May I ask how much $ this is running? I've wanted to do this to my car but the cost is keeping me from it. And the work!!


----------



## jamesavrit (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

all sound deadening, no audio lol


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

I was also sad to see this fall by the wayside, don't know if he'll ever finish it. Maybe he was scared off by the box I designed, LOL.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

i hope he finished it and just didnt come back to post. no way i could go without at least 1 sub lol


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

Well since it's basically a dead thread, I can reveal his secrets. It was going to be a 12" Stroker Pro, powered by several thousand watts IIRC. That one sub with that much power and that box would be more than enough, I promise.


----------



## Dave88LX (Dec 12, 2010)

Knock knock...


----------

